# Skin Infection



## ering (May 22, 2014)

I posted at BYC as well, hopefully someone will have some advice for me. My one year old BA Coco got this cut a few months ago from pacing at the fence when we were working on a bigger permanent run. I noticed the scab, but it didn't seem to be getting worse. I was looking at it while she was on my lap and didn't realize how bad it was until this week when I checked her on the roost. This is near her breast bone, almost between her legs.






I am putting Alta Bax ointment on it twice a day (used to treat MRSA in people), but think she needs to go on oral antibiotics and possibly lance that thing. Advice please!

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would open it but not by lancing. See if you can soften that scab up and remove it. Get a look at what is going on under there. It might be more than an infection since I'm not seeing the inflammation that should be there for a skin infection.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Now that I've had my coffee and thought about this, I thought I would toss this thought out. While its possible the infection is gone there might still be solidified pus caught in there and needs to come out. About like bumble foot.


----------



## ering (May 22, 2014)

I think you are right, a week ago I picked at the scab a bit and there was yellow cheesy stuff in there. I feel like if I can get that out it will heal up. That may explain why it hasn't really gotten worse over the last few months. Should I put her on antibiotics before/after I take the scab off to prevent reinfection? Is there one that's better in this scenario? Thanks for your advice!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't think infection will be the biggest threat, its liable to be flies entering the hole and laying eggs. Pictures can be deceiving but it looks like feather growth in the area is sparse enough you might be able to slap a bandage on there. 

Once you open it up have a large syringe, without the needle handy filled with something like a mix of 50/50 betadine and water. Once it appears you have as much as possible removed rinse the cavity with some pressure with the syringe. Then pack the hole with antibiotic ointment. 

Because of the location and the possibility of dirt entering the wound finding a way to keep it covered is rather important.


----------



## ering (May 22, 2014)

Okay, I think I can get a bandage on it, and she's broody right now, going to use that to my advantage before I break her so it stays cleaner. Thank you so much!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're welcome, the only payment expected is to know how she does.

We all learn from these forums, someone else might encounter this same problem and can learn how to deal with it. It always helps to know how things turned out.


----------



## ering (May 22, 2014)

No problem, I was just thinking I'll have to update when it's all said and done.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thinking some more here. You might get some watery looking blood when removing the pus, don't panic. It kind of signifies you are very close to having the wound cleaned out. And its important that all of it come out or she will have problems later down the road with this same issue. The body hates when something is there that doesn't belong.

It probably won't hurt to flush it every time you change the dressing. Sort of an insurance policy that all of it gets removed.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Robin, I always enjoy reading your replies to health related questions. I have learned a lot from you. 
Thanks for caring and taking the time and effort to help so many.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks, LW. Much of it is common sense, some of it is from working with patients. And being remote from the problem. 

You noticed that I continued to think on it while doing other things and came back with more input? Used to be all of that would have been said right from the get go.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

That says a lot though. Caring enough to continue thinking about the problem.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LittleWings said:


> That says a lot though. Caring enough to continue thinking about the problem.


This will sound awful but its a puzzle to be solved to me. Its the same way I approached Algebra. There needs to be a first piece, a second, etc. I don't get the opportunity to do that much any more. But it does show you why my husband is slowly being driven nuts.

We'll talk about a mysterious thing, then we'll stop. Hours later or maybe days, I'll walk back in and start the conversation where it left off like we never stopped with a whole new perspective on the mystery. He'll look at me like I'm nuts because he has no idea what I'm talking about.

You'd think after 25 years he would be used to it. He's not.


----------

